# Improving the Tracking on AristoCraft Streamliners - Pics of Finished Product



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I ran out of room so here are the resultant pics of a modified coach vs the stock set-up.

Modified on left in all pics.






































Still clears the rails.

Stock. Note that the bottom of the air tank is at the bottom of the brake assembly.










Modified. Note the bottom of the air tank is well below the bottom of the brake assembly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you use the replacement bolsters as per the August 2000 issue (page 92) of Garden Railways magazine?

Or did you follow the suggestions from George Schreyer in his web page: Aristo Streamliner Tips

Or did you have the recently available 3d printed lowered bolsters?

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

None of the above.

I looked at the situation, assessed what needed to be done, designed the bolsters in DesignSpark Mechanical, and cut them out of 1/8" and 3/16" acrylic on the laser table. Did you read Part 1 on the construction?

Proof of the Pudding...

On June 26th I was trying to run the three streamliners behind the FA/FB for open house the following day. For the life of me, even spending well over an hour "adjusting" track, I could not get the consist to reliably run a single lap without the stramliners derailing in one place of another.











Today, with no track changes since June 26th, other than regular watering, deterioration, and settling, I put the trio behind my battery/track powered FA so I could try them out without much effort. I figured they would probably still have some problems to address as prototypes often do.



NOPE!!! The FA pulled them through the loop, lap after lap, without a single derailment!







Was even better than I could have hoped for, though they do swing a hair wider and I did move a rock a fraction of an inch for clearance!



It will be nice to be able to run them reliably after all these years.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies, somehow I got to this thread first, and then the one with the answers second. Perhaps put them in the same thread next time?

And there's no link, but I saw the thread. Good for you solving your issue with your own lowered bolsters. 

I think there are a number of people offering the 3d printed ones for anyone who wants do do theirs.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


Greg Elmassian said:


> Apologies, somehow I got to this thread first, and then the one with the answers second. Perhaps put them in the same thread next time?
> 
> And there's no link, but I saw the thread. Good for you solving your issue with your own lowered bolsters.
> 
> ...


Couldn't do due to spatial limitations because of the numerous pics. I did try.

Yes, there is an available conversion. But they don't disclose how they do it and they are $89 each (don't know if thats per side or per car). This cost me the screws, nuts, and bolts.

Also, I don't know if they relocate the centerline like I did. I know George didn't and his design was really just a lowered version of the stock arrangement. And..., George's arrangement (and others?) have to ditch the undercarrage detail/air tanks because they will drag on the rails. Mine clears.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, forgot the limitations of the forum! 

$89 each! That is nuts. I just went there. I like the GLX products, but $89 seems awfully high for the parts supplied, I do see it includes several pieces, but whew!

Greg


----------

